# Need help - pictures of exhaust manifold bolts?



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello all, I am trying to remove my turbo and exhaust manifold from my Audi TT AMU motor. Not only has one of the turbo bolts decided it doesn't want to come out (only spins), I cannot see the exhaust manifold bolts to take it out. Can anyone post some pictures of this part of their car so I have an idea of what is going on? I've searched everywhere and cannot find a DIY with pictures to see where those things are. Also, any pictures for the location of the oil feed and drain lines and that turbo bracket are most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

It's going to be difficult for any of us to take those pictures, since you're squeezing between the motor and the firewall, but you can get a hint by looking at it from either one of the front wheel wells. 

There is a lower supporting bracket holding the k04 up. The turbo won't budge until you remove the bolt holding the turbo to it.

If I recall correctly, the exhaust manifold is held to the head by nuts, not bolts, and a 12mm 12-point combination wrench will get you a long way toward removing them all.

All transverse 1.8t exhaust manifold bolt patterns are the same, so a diagram of the exhaust side of any such head will tell you where you need to remove the nuts. 

Lastly, the Allen bolts that hold in your oil and coolant feed and return lines are nearly impossible to see unless you're under the car looking up with the support bracket removed. Your best bet is to feel your way under the turbo and use an L-wrench Allen key if you can.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

The turbo and manifold are nuts not bolts. The turbo nuts will come off if it's spinning it will just come out, not sure I understand how it is not coming off if you can get it to turn.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Amu turbo is k04, 3 reverse torx bolts secure the turbo to the manifold.. E14 socket required, iirc. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Turbo-to-downpipe is 3 nuts. 17mm hex head.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Also, I'd take pictures if I could, but I'm 14 hours away from my TT, vacationing on Topsail Island.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry I did mean exh mani nuts. Thank you all for the replies. I'm going to have to get a vice grips on the stripped turbo bolt. It's like 1/5 of the way out. So hopefully there is room. I'll also try to get that bracket out of the way and poke around more.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Imolafem said:


> Sorry I did mean exh mani nuts. Thank you all for the replies. I'm going to have to get a vice grips on the stripped turbo bolt. It's like 1/5 of the way out. So hopefully there is room. I'll also try to get that bracket out of the way and poke around more.


Before you strip it out maybe stop at home depot and pick up a mapp gas torch and get the manifold nice and hot around the bolt and then try again, heat is wonderful at loosening stuck bolts and I'm just assuming you don't have acetylene torches at the house.


----------



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you, I appreciate the suggestion. I was watching a YouTube video where a guy was using a torch, wax, and gripping pliers to remove an exhaust stud. The torch and gripping pliers are on my list. I've had to drill out enough bolts in my life that I'd rather not have to again.


----------



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Just want to update everyone. The reason I couldn't get the bolt out was because the "sleeve" in the turbo that this bolt threads into came OUT of the turbo and therefore the exhaust manifold was pinned between the turbo bolt and this sleeve. Ridiculous.


----------

